# Wax Moth Larvae?



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Looks like it to me.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Yep! Wax moth larvae.

>I thought wax moths could only get into weak or empty hives . . .

Your "hopping" hive has expelled (a good thing) these guys, thats why you found them on the sticky board. When hive is weak (or empty), these little worms take over.


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Ah, thank you! That's good to know. I left the boards out in the hot sun, I doubt that did them any good, either!


----------

